# highlighting



## Hoosier49er (Feb 12, 2006)

I posted on here several months ago about what to use highlighting raised lettering on jars and bottles....I found something that works well for me. Try overhead projector pens. These can be found at most office supply stores for cheap. The best thing about them is that they completely wash off under warm running water, even out of scratches and nicks.
 Thought I'd pass it on. []
 Joe


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 12, 2006)

do you have a picture of one of your bottles lighted ? it sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Feb 14, 2006)

aways wondered how you guys did that, thought you did it on the pic in the computer


----------



## Hoosier49er (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's one I currently have on Ebay.
 Joe


----------



## Hoosier49er (Feb 16, 2006)

[]Grrrr! I always have the hardest time posting pics here. I'll try again........


----------



## Hoosier49er (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's another one....


----------



## Hoosier49er (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's one I just took...Vis-a-Vis is the type of pen these are. They come in a package of 6 colors that work great on diferent colors of glass.


----------

